# Whats Your Favourite Hop



## big d (17/1/04)

just curious what everyones favourite hop is?
mine is cascade but want to experiment with east kent goldings,northern brewer and chinook.
guess i will have to stock up on quite a few varieties as i get more involved in brewing different ag styles.
and the illegal hop doesnt count :blink:


----------



## Batz (17/1/04)

Doh !! :huh:


----------



## Murray (18/1/04)

Tough, probably cascade or ekg.


----------



## Doc (18/1/04)

Hallertau and Saaz for me.

Doc


----------



## JasonY (18/1/04)

Cascade ..... can't get enough. Aside from that so far I don't mind northern brewer as a good bittering hop. EKG for the english bitters.

That said I have only tried about 5 hop varieties so far


----------



## Gough (18/1/04)

Saaz, Cascade and EK Goldings, depending obviously on the beer. 

Shawn.


----------



## Jazman (18/1/04)

halletua halletua cascade cascade and northen brewer is good to havent used ekg or fuggles much but will do so soon


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/1/04)

EKG, Fuggles, Challenger, Spalt and Skunk! :lol: 

TDA


----------



## big d (18/1/04)

couldnt help yourself tda.
well ok i like super silver haze mmmmm


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/1/04)

No I couldn't :lol: 

Is there a brewpub opening up in Humpty Doo?  

TDA


----------



## big d (18/1/04)

well as im about 1000kms away from humpty doo i dont know but one can only hope.last i heard was the local palmerston hbs was getting into brew on premises style stuff.maybe bonk who posts on grumpys and lives in darwin may know?
as far as im aware there is only one hbs in the entire darwin region.must be a great money spinner if you can teach people how to make cub style beers as this brand sells mountains of the stuff in the territory.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/1/04)

big d said:


> well as im about 1000kms away from humpty doo i dont know but one can only hope.last i heard was the local palmerston hbs was getting into brew on premises style stuff.maybe bonk who posts on grumpys and lives in darwin may know?
> as far as im aware there is only one hbs in the entire darwin region.must be a great money spinner if you can teach people how to make cub style beers as this brand sells mountains of the stuff in the territory.


 as far as im aware there is only one hbs in the entire darwin region.must be a great money spinner if you can teach people how to make cub style beers as this brand sells mountains of the stuff in the territory.

Been there, drank that  

I guess thats why you order from interstate.
Despite the penchant for VB in the NT, Darwin still has some good watering holes.
Loved the Parap Tavern, especially the strippers spinning wheels with their tits  

Cheers and bollocks
TDA


----------



## big d (18/1/04)

a not quite there yet politically correct state/territory..thats what i love about this place.no bullshit in ya face attitude.front bars with dogs and the occasional horse and natives having the best full on fights and the occasional harley riding in and chucking a burn out in the animal bar(front) and the lovely toppies..

aaahhh lifes good in the territory.
did i mention the crocs and the fishing...and the hop smokers  had to get this back on track some how.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/1/04)

big d said:


> a not quite there yet politically correct state/territory..thats what i love about this place.no bullshit in ya face attitude.front bars with dogs and the occasional horse and natives having the best full on fights and the occasional harley riding in and chucking a burn out in the animal bar(front) and the lovely toppies..
> 
> aaahhh lifes good in the territory.
> did i mention the crocs and the fishing...and the hop smokers  had to get this back on track some how.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

It is a great spot, especially in winter! 

Daryl Sommers likes it too!   

TDA


----------



## Barnzy (18/1/04)

Darwin is the only capital city i have yet to visit. But if its as good as you say it is, its now on my things to do list.

I will bring some Adelaide grown hops for you to sample B)


----------



## Batz (19/1/04)

Save some for me


----------



## GMK (19/1/04)

Favourite Hops

Cascade, EKG, Nth Brewer, Saaz, Hallertau.

Hated Hops

FUGGLES.


----------



## johnno (19/1/04)

Cant say I have experimented with Hops too much yet so I'm not sure what my favourite may be.
I have dry hopped with Goldings. POR, and Saaz I think it was. As I've only done kits I'm not sure how much flavour was imparted to the brew.
I'll keep going though and I'm sure the favourite one will pop up sooner or later.

cheers


----------



## Pumpy (20/5/06)

Big D this post has not been given the air time it deserves 

But EKG ,Fuggles, Northern Brewer, Chalenger & Northdown Hops ar my favourites 


Pumpy


----------



## Ross (20/5/06)

I'm finding new favourites every day & to be honest even hops like the much maligned POR (which i'd always found skunky/cheesy) are fantastic fresh.

Nelson Sauvin from NZ is my latest love affair :wub: , the wine like character of this hop is truly unique.

If you want to try a unique Uk hop, give Progress a try, a fabulous hop fresh (pungent woodland aromas), but (like POR) avoid like the plague if stale.

cheers Ross


----------



## tangent (20/5/06)

cascade, hallertau, fuggles, goldings
pacific gem & nelson sauvin are close runners up
experimenting with sticklebract and a few other crazy Kiwi hops atm.
(great lager weather in ADL, my bo-pils is sitting at 12C  )


----------



## Bizarre (20/5/06)

I am still experimenting with hops and I try and use different ones everytime I brew. I guess my most used favourites are Saaz, Fuggles and Hallertau. 

In my latest batch I just used POR, and after reading what you typed Ross about "skunky/cheesey" flavours, I hope mine were fresh!  

If you held a gun to my head and made me pick one though - I think I'd probably choose Saaz as my favourite - I love the taste of em. I'm also looking for ideas of what to brew next - so if anyone has a quick suggestion about what I should do next and a new hop to try with it feel free.

I might even have to buy some hops from Ross


----------



## T.D. (20/5/06)

My favourite single hop variety is (and has been for a long time now!) Amarillo.

The others I have a particular affection for are:

B Saaz (lucky because I have 1kg in the freezer!  )
EKG
Cascade (when the yearly amarillo supply crisis hits)

I also tried a bitter that KoNG made with Styrian Goldings and it was bloody fantastic! For those of you in the NSW Xmas in July case you might get to see what I mean (no pressure KoNG!! haha :lol: ). I could see that hop becoming a favourite of mine too although I haven't used it myself yet...


----------



## razz (20/5/06)

I don't have a favourite hop variety, but I have to say this. The beer I have made using hops from Craftbrewer are much better beers, in terms of hop freshness, than all the beer that I have made in the past. Oxygen barrier foil packaging must be responsible for this.


----------



## DJR (20/5/06)

Simcoe's a pretty good new one, nice as a substitute for Cascade or as a clean high-AA bittering hop (although i haven't tried Amarillo just yet). Nelson Sauvin is pretty good too although i haven't found a perfect use for it (not bad in a Pils but then it's not a Pils).

Then the usual suspects - Saaz, Hallertau, Tettnanger, Challenger.

I have 9 different types of hops in the freezer now - Tettnanger, Cluster, PoR+ (13% AA), PoR, Saaz, Willamette, Challenger, Simcoe, Nelson Sauvin.

I should really get on to NZ hops soon and get some NZ B/D Saaz and Hallertau as it's about time the 06 harvest is ready.


----------



## beers (20/5/06)

fuggles/goldings, amarillo & saaz are my regulars. 

recently tried out some Santium (thanks to Ross) & I must say that I am impressed.


----------



## Kai (20/5/06)

Simcoe


----------



## Duff (20/5/06)

Centennial, lots of Centennial :beerbang:


----------



## johnno (20/5/06)

My favourite hop is whatever is going into the current beer I am brewing.


cheers
johnno


----------



## jayse (20/5/06)

Misty Mountain Hop :super:


----------



## Jye (20/5/06)

At the moment Im loving the saaz in my pilsner :wub:


----------



## bindi (20/5/06)

Hallertauer Hersbrucker,Tettnang,Northern Brewer, Saaz and Goldings, East Kent also using Chinook, Simcoe and Amarillo for something diffrent, these are new to me and only done a few brews with them  the Chinook was stronger then I thought and will up the Amarillo and reduce the Chinook, learning all the time .


----------



## T.D. (20/5/06)

bindi said:


> Hallertauer Hersbrucker,Tettnang,Northern Brewer, Saaz and Goldings, East Kent also using Chinook, Simcoe and Amarillo for something diffrent, these are new to me and only done a few brews with them  the Chinook was stronger then I thought and will up the Amarillo and reduce the Chinook, learning all the time .
> [post="127858"][/post]​



I also had my first experience with chinook just recently. I can't believe how much of this stuff you need for it to dominate the flavour. I love American hops, but chinook is a bit too over the top for me. In very small quantities its fine, but they've got to be small! Having brewed a couple of recent APAs with a bit lof chinook late in the boil I can really see how much of a vital ingredient it is in LCPA's flavour - I doubt you could make a real clone of that beer without some chinook late.

I have about 20g left that I am tentative about using! Maybe I should use it for bittering!!


----------



## Ross (20/5/06)

T.D. said:


> I have about 20g left that I am tentative about using! Maybe I should use it for bittering!!
> [post="127877"][/post]​



Chinook used for bittering will turn your beer to grapefruit, so be really carefull. Much better as a late addition... I use only 10gms (15gm is too much) at 20 mins in my LCPA.

cheers Ross


----------



## MHD (20/5/06)

I'm only on my 6th AG so still very new to hops... I have found that the freshness matters more than the variety... However given equal freshness I would say something along the lines of:
Cascade, Fuggles, Norther Brewer, American Centenial, Halertau Mittenfrau (have not yet tried the other variety)

Just been to Steve's place today and he very generously gave me a few grams of his freshly picked POR so I guess it is a Aussie pale ale next for me!


----------



## vlbaby (20/5/06)

jayse said:


> Misty Mountain Hop :super:
> [post="127852"][/post]​



I'll drink to that! :beer:


----------



## normell (20/5/06)

jayse said:


> Misty Mountain Hop :super:
> [post="127852"][/post]​


Would that be a Led Zepplin type of misty mountain

Normell


----------



## T.D. (20/5/06)

Ross said:


> T.D. said:
> 
> 
> > I have about 20g left that I am tentative about using! Maybe I should use it for bittering!!
> ...



I thought I was being clever and avoiding the grapefruit by using it for bittering!! 

I used 20g at 5mins and another 20g at flameout in my last LCPA effort and it was way too much. I think you are spot on with your "max 10g" rule. I'll be doing more LCPA brews in the future no doubt, so I'll save it until then. I blame you for giving me such fresh hops Ross!! :lol:


----------



## Stoodoo (20/5/06)

Ross said:


> Chinook used for bittering will turn your beer to grapefruit, so be really carefull. Much better as a late addition... I use only 10gms (15gm is too much) at 20 mins in my LCPA.
> 
> cheers Ross
> [post="127882"][/post]​




Doh!!! I just put down my second ag today, being an American IPA of somesort, I added 20 gms of chinook to my boil for 20 min. Oh well, will see how it turns out. By the way, my favourite hop without question is Czech Saaz.

Cheers


----------



## bkmad (20/5/06)

I've been on a series of bitters recently and loving the combination of challenger and EKG. Challenger for bittering, and then both for flavour and aroma.

Cheers
BK


----------



## jgriffin (20/5/06)

At the risk of getting flamed, and dragging the thread off topic at the same time, i'm going to nominate the hop i really don't like.

And that's Saaz - i've only ever used it in pilsners, and only the NZ variety, but i really don't like the flavour. Hate it in fact.


----------



## vlbaby (20/5/06)

jgriffin said:


> At the risk of getting flamed, and dragging the thread off topic at the same time, i'm going to nominate the hop i really don't like.
> 
> And that's Saaz - i've only ever used it in pilsners, and only the NZ variety, but i really don't like the flavour. Hate it in fact.
> [post="127909"][/post]​


 I'm guessing your a fan of cascade tho. I have a theory that your either a saaz fanatic or a cascade fanatic. h34r: 

Personally, I'm a saaz man!


vl.


----------



## Darren (20/5/06)

jgriffin said:


> At the risk of getting flamed, and dragging the thread off topic at the same time, i'm going to nominate the hop i really don't like.
> 
> And that's Saaz - i've only ever used it in pilsners, and only the NZ variety, but i really don't like the flavour. Hate it in fact.
> [post="127909"][/post]​




JG,
There is really only one saaz hop and that is Czech saaz. There is a reason people were killed for taking the rhizomes out.

cheers
Darren

BTW, faves saaz for lagers and atm amarillo for ales


----------



## kook (20/5/06)

Probably Saaz. It's very versatile and can be used across a variety of Belgian and Germany style beers. 

I also love some of the over-the-top american hops like Columbus, Simcoe and Centennial, but only if they're executed well. Cascade can be a wonderfully versatile hop, but if it's overdone it can be a little one dimensional.


----------



## Stuster (20/5/06)

All hops are good. :super: I have yet to use a hop I don't like.

Used 85g of Chinook in a recent hopburst APA  , but needs more.  

Nothing wrong with a bit of excess sometimes. I know we all like to think we are balanced but....


----------



## matti (31/5/06)

cascade allways good but luv Saaz Saaz Saaz


----------



## Screwtop (31/5/06)

Bittering: Perle, Hallertau, Cluster and POR depending on style. Aroma/Flavour: Tettnug, Saaz, Cascade

For boutique style Pale's I was waiting to be shown the way to Amarillo, when Ross introduced me to Nelson Sauvin. The nose is similar to a sav blanc - in a beer, fantastic. Would put a horn on a jellyfish.


----------



## bindi (31/5/06)

Northern Brewers, Hallertau,tettnug,Saaz, EK Gouldings and Amarillo.
If I told to use only one hop it would be Northern Brewers [with EK Gouldings 2nd].


----------



## KoNG (31/5/06)

Styrian Goldings in a bitter...!!! yum


ps. why isnt this a poll...?


----------



## Steve (31/5/06)

Its a toss up between Amarillo and Cascade for me!!!! Love em!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## warrenlw63 (31/5/06)

KoNG said:


> Styrian Goldings in a bitter...!!! yum
> 
> 
> ps. why isnt this a poll...?



With a nice baking soda enhancement.  

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (31/5/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> KoNG said:
> 
> 
> > Styrian Goldings in a bitter...!!! yum
> ...



Goes without saying...! its the lazy way to clean your glasses as you drink. B)


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (31/5/06)

Dont scoffmine's Fuggles :chug: 

PZ.


----------



## peas_and_corn (31/5/06)

I quite like fuggles!

Halltertau is quite nice too


----------



## Voosher (31/5/06)

I go through phases, most recently US in excess... Simcoe, Amarillo, Cascade.
Current fave is Northern Brewer, especially used with Simcoe to bitter American Ales.
EKG has always been in my freezer, so if I was left with one hop, that would be it.


----------



## Jim_Levet (31/5/06)

East Kent Goldings has been at the top of my list for ages. I got 200g of pellets today & they are 6.9% a/a!! great aroma & flavour. They are going to go great with that bag of Maris otter that I got last week.
James


----------



## Millet Man (31/5/06)

Tettnang, Hersbrucker and EKG would be the top 3.

Northdown is also becoming a regular in bitters, and Horizon is a regular for clean bitterness.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Randall the Enamel Animal (31/5/06)

In no order and for various reasons: Ahtanum, Amarillo, Centenial, NZ Hallertau, Green Bullet, Nelson Sauvin, those Styrian Golgings pellets from Slovenia, local Willamette, Super A.


----------



## Mr Bond (1/6/06)

Challenger,Hallertau (NZ Organic),Tettnanger.


----------



## Finite (3/6/06)

I take it im the only one who likes green bullet?

They just taste so crisp, bitter and fresh its like drinking a lawn catcher. They smell great too!


----------



## Doc (3/6/06)

Favourite is a hard one to pinpoint.
Really depends on the beer style.

Off the top of my head:
As a combination I love Spalt and Perle together.
In APA's Centennial, Magnum, Cascade and Amarillo.
In Irish Reds Slovenian Styrian Goldings.
Also a big fan of Tettnang, Hersbrucker and Hallertau in light coloured ales.

Doc


----------



## JasonY (3/6/06)

Norther Brewer is my staple bittering hop for both ales and lagers. Been getting into SaazB in lagers and good old goldings in ales. Need to get the brewery fired up again so I can give some of the new ones in the fridge a run.


----------



## Pumpy (4/6/06)

JasonY said:


> Norther Brewer is my staple bittering hop for both ales and lagers. Been getting into SaazB in lagers and good old goldings in ales. Need to get the brewery fired up again so I can give some of the new ones in the fridge a run.



Mee too JasonY I get good results with NB


----------



## hupnupnee (4/6/06)

In my limited experience so far i would have to go with...

Cascade and EKG,

I am really impressed with the Nelson Sauvin,so sophisticated


----------



## Trough Lolly (5/6/06)

Basically I'm a hop slut!

But if I had to pick just one - it would be Northern Brewer. It's an excellent bittering hop and can easily be used for flavouring and aroma if required or you run out of other hops....
Cheers,
TL


----------



## James Squire (5/6/06)

Northern Brewer, Willamette, Cluster and Amarillo. APA's and Ambers are the generally the staple beers in the fridge...

JS


----------



## bradmcm (5/6/06)

I've never met a hop I didn't like.
Though there are people who use some hops in ways I don't like.

So, they are all favourites!


----------



## Ash in Perth (5/6/06)

saaz is great in anything from pilsners to dark ales. Cant wait to try the B saaz, ive had beers with them in it but never used it myself


----------



## Kai (5/6/06)

bradmcm said:


> I've never met a hop I didn't like.
> Though there are people who use some hops in ways I don't like.
> 
> So, they are all favourites!



This is an excellent way to look at it. A hop for every place, and every hop in its place.


----------



## Ash in Perth (5/6/06)

> I've never met a hop I didn't like.
> Though there are people who use some hops in ways I don't like.
> 
> So, they are all favourites!



Like using bittering type hops for aroma etc or using way too much or too little?


----------



## Jazman (5/6/06)

i dont mind the odd nelson sauvinfor something wierd or just hal


----------



## tangent (5/6/06)

> I take it im the only one who likes green bullet?



Experimenting with green bullet lately with the onset of colder weather. I gotta agree, I like it. I think Steinlager boasts having fresh green bullet. I grabbed one to try. Hmmmm...... not my favourite beer but I'm starting to appreciate the subtleties of hops in lagers.


----------



## Mr Bond (5/6/06)

James Squire said:


> Northern Brewer, Willamette,
> 
> JS



Willamette ay......

I am planning to do an all willamette(front to back) Brown ale soon.(*OL WILLY BROWN*)
All the data points to it being a fuggles type,from pedigree etc......
I will prolly use Light munich as base with some choc to brown it up and use an english yeast for a fruity twang.

Northern Brewers cousin, Challenger is another one lined up for a single hop brew of an APA style.This hop has a real muted citrusy character to me(sort of marmaladey)and I think it may make an interesting twist to the APA style with a british spine.High IBU's with a real nose tingling addition in the end.

Both are still on the drawing board and will no doubt change a million times b4 brew day


----------



## Voosher (5/6/06)

Brauluver said:


> James Squire said:
> 
> 
> > Northern Brewer, Willamette,
> ...




Ah memories.
My very first All-grain was a brew called 'The Catapult' from the late Porchester Brewery - Ross will know it.
All Maris Otter, Challenger all the way through, 35IBU, OG around 1048 from memory.
I treated it sanely, Challenger at 60m, 30m, 10m and 0m; about 1g/l at the last two additions.
Lovely summer ale, but it will get much, much more Challenger next time around.
Get the heavy hands out Brauluver.
I'm just about to start another Challenger phase myself.
:beer:


----------



## jaytee (8/6/06)

> take it im the only one who likes green bullet?
> 
> They just taste so crisp, bitter and fresh its like drinking a lawn catcher. They smell great too!





I think the votes three now, thought I use it as my standard bittering hop, never at the end.

Maybe my tastebuds are shot or I'm imune to it because I think it's quite neutral and lets the later additions of different hops come through nicely.

Green Bullet's the standard bittering hop, but the fav for finishing would be Goldings in anything Brit style or Saaz, especially the D or B types in just about anything else


----------



## Ross (8/6/06)

Voosher said:


> Ah memories.
> My very first All-grain was a brew called 'The Catapult' from the late Porchester Brewery - Ross will know it.
> All Maris Otter, Challenger all the way through, 35IBU, OG around 1048 from memory.
> I treated it sanely, Challenger at 60m, 30m, 10m and 0m; about 1g/l at the last two additions.
> ...



the Catapult summer ale was always on tap here - but my latest version (on tap) includes Nelson Sauvin & Glacier - gives it a lovely twist...

cheers Ross


----------



## colinw (9/6/06)

Like:
In Pommie ales: Northdown, East Kent Goldings, Challenger.
In APAs: Amarillo, Chinook, Simcoe (Chinook for aroma, Simcoe for smoooooth bittering)
General purpose: Northern Brewer. Lovely hop with a woody character. Goes great with EKG.
Real German Hallertauer.
Pride of Ringwood. Essential in Aussie styles, and just as good for bittering as anything else.

Hate:
UK: Target. Yucky overpowering marmalade character, but not nice like Challenger. Have found I can get ok results by using a tiny amount for bittering, but if I want that character I'd just use Challenger.
UK: Progress. Horrible cheap perfume aroma. Nasty.
US grown Hallertauer Mittelfrueh. Every beer I make with it gets this wierd catty sort of aroma like its pre-skunked.

Not had best results (don't know way)
UK: Fuggles. Similar objection to Progress but beer eventually came good.
Cz: Saaz. Every time I use Saaz pellets I get a grassy/fruity flavour which is nothing like the spicy goodness I associate with a Pilsner. Possibly stale hops?

Want to try but haven't yet:
Bramling Cross, Brewer's Gold, Pacific Gem, Green Bullet, Styrian Goldings.

If I was only allowed to brew with one kind of hops, I would choose East Kent Goldings in plug form.


----------



## staggalee (25/2/08)

yeah I know- it`s an old thread.
But I`m partial to Green Bullet and Mt. Hood when they`re available.
One hop I`ve yet to see get a mention is Topaz. Great bittering hop {around 14%AA}, vittually unheard of in Oz but grown at Rostrevor Hop Gardens in Vict. Got more kick than POR.

stagga.


----------



## hairofthedog (25/2/08)

id go NB for bittering cascade for flavor nelson for aroma or perle for a allrounder


----------



## bindi (25/2/08)

bindi said:


> Northern Brewers, Hallertau,tettnug,Saaz, EK Gouldings and Amarillo.
> If I told to use only one hop it would be Northern Brewers [with EK Gouldings 2nd].




Ok  here we go again with this old thread. as of two years ago [above] but add Nelson Sauvin.
NB still the one.


----------



## Fents (25/2/08)

just did a 100% ale malt with 125grams NB throughout the brew last weekend bindi, i'll let you know how it is in 3 weeks.


----------



## Stuster (25/2/08)

Stuster said:


> All hops are good. :super: I have yet to use a hop I don't like.



As we're quoting ourselves....still stand by that one too.

I guess my favourites over the last year have probably been Centennial, Styrian Goldings and Strisselspalt. This year it'll probably be something different.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (25/2/08)

Question for the NB aficionados:

How much difference is there between the Euro and American varieties? I haven't been able to find the seppo version, but a couple of recipes I've drooled over specify it.


----------



## Tuffduff (2/2/12)

Depends on style loving Galaxy right now, Amarillo & EKG 
Want to try Citra, Centennial & Syrian Goldings
Waiting for a brew that has Saaz then Simcoe & Amarillo to see if it comes thru


----------



## vaanderal (7/2/12)

Loving Nelson Sauvin at the moment. Perfect hop for summer ales


----------



## jsm (7/2/12)

Sazz! love em! and hallertau. Like them both together or apart.


----------



## pk.sax (7/2/12)

M O T U E K A

I should try more though. Quite liked styrian goldings, I should do that again.


----------



## HoppingMad (7/2/12)

+1 on the Motueka.

Awesome drool factor :icon_drool2: 

Quite enjoying using US Magnum too for bittering additions. Had some success on that front.

Hopper.


----------



## HoppingMad (7/2/12)

jsm said:


> Sorry Fents for being a newb, but what's NB?



Northern Brewer Hop methinks.


----------



## jsm (7/2/12)

HoppingMad said:


> Northern Brewer Hop methinks.




Thanks mate. Looked back at thred and realised my self. Already had a couple and didn't pay atention. It happens from time to time. :chug: How does it tast or what commercial beers have it to get an idea?


----------



## Cocko (7/2/12)

An eight year old thread... now we are talking!

For me;

Centennial or Galaxy atm...

I love me fruits!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## HoppingMad (7/2/12)

jsm said:


> Thanks mate. Looked back at thred and realised my self. Already had a couple and didn't pay atention. It happens from time to time. :chug: How does it tast or what commercial beers have it to get an idea?



The most well known international beer using Northern Brewer would be Anchor Steam Ale. This is the signature beer for the Steam Ale Style.

Locally I don't know of any commercial brewers using Northern Brewer here. Steam beers like Mountain Goat locally would use cascade I think so totally different flavour.

I've brewed with NB a little and I'd describe it as a neutral bittering hop or a neutral dual purpose hop (bitter & aroma), not really big on the bitter bite, and I find it quite grassy and a little herbal. That said I don't use tons of it in my brews when I've used it on a few batches, kept it around 28-32IBU.

Craftbrewer's site refers to it as "minty and woody" but they're referring to the stuff they currently have in stock. 

Hopper.


----------



## sponge (7/2/12)

Really enjoying CTZ and Centennial atm

Just a bit of a mix from the 'more popular' C/American hops



Sponge


----------



## Truman42 (7/2/12)

Galaxy...for one main reason. My missus loves beers with galaxy in them so I can brew more without her cracking the shits providing I slip a galaxy hopped beer in there every 3rd brew or so to keep her happy. It's just a good thing I like it too.


----------



## rehab (7/2/12)

Truman said:


> Galaxy...for one main reason. My missus loves beers with galaxy in them so I can brew more without her cracking the shits providing I slip a galaxy hopped beer in there every 3rd brew or so to keep her happy. It's just a good thing I like it too.




I have to say it started at Amarillo. But lately I have been drawn in to Motueka... Some damn fine craft beers have used this very successfully as of late :icon_drool2: (Lookin at you Yeastie Boys Digital IPA!)


----------



## pmash (7/2/12)

simcoe....SIMCOE ...........anddddd.....a bit more simcoe !

With Columbus and Centennial...........delicious.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Pennywise (7/2/12)

yeah I started with an Amarillo crush, now it's Galaxy and Centennial. Also love the B-Saaz (Motueka)


----------



## Clutch (7/2/12)

I'm down with Galaxy and Simcoe right now, but I'll whore around with Citra and stuff too.


----------



## Yob (7/2/12)

Galaxy? Yep huge fan, citra? Lots o love also, Amarillo? Drool, centenial? Love it, simcoe? Great stuff! Nelson? In moderation, 

Wai iti in combination with some of the above. Yeah baby!!!, not widely used I believe but I love the shite, (woot)

I feckin love hops in general but have found I've rather cooled on such as por, cascade, chinook. . Which oslo a shame as I've got shite loads of them in the freezer.. lol


----------



## manticle (7/2/12)

I really like Challenger. And styrian Goldings. I'm also a fan of chinook in an apa - piney resin. Love a bit of cascade or centennial. Fond of amarillo. I love EKG in a nice English bitter and have and would use again target and first gold. I have good impressions of Northern brewer as a nice neutral hop. I have a great love for tettnanger in a german lager or alt or similar although I have recently been enjoying spalter and hallertauer. Saaz is a classic. I'm absolutely sold on PoR and cluster in a good aussie ale or lager. 

Depends on what I'm brewing really.


----------



## going down a hill (7/2/12)

Perle is a winner for me and I can't help but mention Cascade, Chinook and EK Goldings.


----------



## beerbog (7/2/12)

Cascade and Galaxy, in that order. :beerbang:


----------



## pmash (7/2/12)

manticle said:


> I really like Challenger. And styrian Goldings. I'm also a fan of chinook in an apa - piney resin. Love a bit of cascade or centennial. Fond of amarillo. I love EKG in a nice English bitter and have and would use again target and first gold. I have good impressions of Northern brewer as a nice neutral hop. I have a great love for tettnanger in a german lager or alt or similar although I have recently been enjoying spalter and hallertauer. Saaz is a classic. I'm absolutely sold on PoR and cluster in a good aussie ale or lager.
> 
> Depends on what I'm brewing really.




**** me Mants, did you leave any out ?


----------



## HoppingMad (10/2/12)

HoppingMad said:


> Steam beers like Mountain Goat locally would use cascade I think so totally different flavour.
> 
> Hopper.



Correction to this. Mountain Goat's Steam Beer uses Hallertau bittering and Galaxy late, but only a tiny bit.

My mistake!

Hopper


----------



## capsicum (10/2/12)

Amarillo, seems pretty versatile. Now if only I could get a rhizome...


----------



## 1974Alby (10/2/12)

capsicum said:


> Amarillo, seems pretty versatile. Now if only I could get a rhizome...


 if you come across two Ill have one !!!...MMMmmmmmm AMARILLO..


----------



## Nick JD (11/2/12)

Czech Saaz.


----------



## bung89 (11/2/12)

Haven't brewed with many different hops yet but going off the commercial beers I like I think Cascade would have to be my favourite.


----------



## freezkat (11/2/12)

bung89 said:


> Haven't brewed with many different hops yet but going off the commercial beers I like I think Cascade would have to be my favourite.



Williamette...I think I repeated myself


----------



## Brewer_010 (11/2/12)

Depends what style of beer, surely...?

Stouts / porter -- green bullet
APA -- simcoe
Lager -- czech saaz


----------



## Wimmig (11/2/12)

Amarillo.


----------

